# David Blumberg 1942-2010



## Craig Sharmat (Apr 18, 2010)

It is with great sadness that I must mention the passing of David Blumberg. 






David in Happier Times

(Thanks Larry Goldman for supplying the following links)

some web links on David:

An Arranger's Life - Mix Magazine Article
http://mixonline.com/mag/audio_david_blumberg/

David's Discography
http://www.discogs.com/artist/David+Blumberg

ASMAC's Board of Directors Page on David
http://www.asmac.org/templates/System/details.asp?id=39902&PID=478618

David's Facebook Page


----------



## Frederick Russ (Apr 18, 2010)

That's pretty sad news Craig. I was pretty shocked myself last night when you told me so I completely forget to express how sorry I am for your loss. My condolences to the family and students touched by David's life.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Apr 18, 2010)

We are not aware of all of David's students but if you think I may not have your info please pass it along to

[email protected]

Let us know where you are in the course. There should be a meeting in the next 2 weeks, and if you are interested in continuing we will be able to place you with another graduate.

Thanks

Craig Sharmat


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Apr 18, 2010)

Craig... is the facebook link correct? Leads to a young man.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Apr 18, 2010)

It was the one given to me and obviously not correct. I will find out later what it is and replace.

thanks

edit-link is now correct but very long so copy paste.


----------



## Leandro Gardini (Apr 18, 2010)

He provided one of the best things in my life. Thank you very much David!!!

The course goes ahead!!!


----------



## madbulk (Apr 18, 2010)

I was his student for only a short while and as he put it, "life happened to us" and we got away from it for a while. I'm immensely saddened now that I lapsed. David was an exceptional person. He was obviously a brilliant musician, but his most lasting impact on me, I hope, will be his warmth, spirit, kindness, and thoughtfulness -- he had the heart of a great teacher and friend. I assure anybody reading this, it would be hard to overstate.
It occurs to me that he said a number of times how alike he and I were. I think it was just his kindness talking. But I'm still happy to have it to remember.


----------



## Dan Selby (Apr 18, 2010)

Gutted to hear that news. I hadn't talked to David in quite some time - I'd had to take an EIS hiatus but had gotten an immense amount from the course and from my lesson time with David. I'd always planned to continue lessons with him down the line. He was a gent - what a loss.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Apr 18, 2010)

David often referred to Spud as "The Great One" but David was just as great in his own way. David's Knowledge and approach, though different than Spud's, was every bit as confident, and his own take on the course just as useful and just as original in many ways. There are many now who say they wished they had studied with Spud but those who studied with David were just as lucky. 

Another master is gone.


----------



## Blackster (Apr 18, 2010)

I was shocked when I found this thread !! 

I studied almost two and a half years with him. He was my teacher and my friend, can't believe he is gone !!! It's much more than sad ...


----------



## Stephen Navoyosky (Apr 18, 2010)

Blumberg and I first connected via email and rapped the concern of the course’s survival. This was during the time of the original EIS website creation and also the establishment of Spudcorp. While I was sending students for him from the Internet in good numbers, Spud placed me on Spudcorp to further assist in the marketing development of the course itself and to contribute ideas to the rest of the Spudcorp board, as I was in absentia (Ohio at the time). 

Our relationship grew through the years and a dearer friend I could not have acquired. I was shocked to hear this report as I was looking forward next week to receive yet another telephone call from David with a mockup or a keyboard solo of ‘Happy Birthday’… an annual treat for me.

Of great concern by us was the archiving preservation of Spud’s materials that lead to this course. As I was the older, it was decided that I would forward all that I had of Spud’s works, books, etc. that were in original form. This consisted of Spud’s scores, folios, instruction books, etc. that he gave me long ago. 
Dell Hake has much too.

Craig, I hope you can keep this project alive or see to it that someone does. 

Here are two websites that I had bookmarked which were of great interest to me. A video of David, and his list of credits.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_GHsYQkZvM

http://www.artistdirect.com/artist/credits/david-blumberg/405564 (http://www.artistdirect.com/artist/cred ... erg/405564)


----------



## sbkp (Apr 18, 2010)

R.I.P., David. You were much more than a teacher to me. You were mentor and friend. You inspired at least as much as you taught. I will miss you forever.


----------



## bigdog (Apr 18, 2010)

My heart sank when I saw the title of this thread. I knew he had been ill last year but I thought he had gotten better. I had always intended to start some advanced study with him. I am honored to have gotten him to orchestrate a piece of mine for orchestral performance. I wrote a tribute to him and posted it on this board praising his work. He was indeed a master. He very recently told me he thought he was now doing his best work.

RIP David - you were one of the good ones.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Apr 18, 2010)

That's so sad! I thought he was on the mend.

What a nice guy he was. I actually only met him maybe five or six times and talked to him on the phone a few times, but he was one of those people who puts you at ease and makes you feel like you've always been friends with him. My condolences to everyone who knew him better than I did.

His life really wasn't finished - he had a whole lot left to give. Really bad news.


----------



## edhamilton (Apr 18, 2010)

When Eveylne emailed me last monday to cancel my lesson due to David going into the hospital - I had a bad feeling.
Stunning loss.

My lessons with him always ran long as were spent so much time just "hanging" even if over the web.
So many funny stories and such valuable insights.

Even though I'm just finishing book 2, please count me in as a member of the EIS community. I am more than willing to do anything needed to keep this material moving forward and reaching more and more composers.

I commented to David after a few lessons that for some reason EIS just makes sense to my brain. Spud somehow took music theory and applies a massive does of common sense to it.
I can only imagine how difficult his passing must be for those fortunate enough to have known him longer.

My condolences to David's family, friends and students (and I'm certain all his students would count him as a friend too as I most certainly do).


----------



## jsaras (Apr 18, 2010)

I too received that email from Eveylne last Monday. She indicated that he was working on a project for a recording session...and was being kept in the hospital for evaluation. His character, work ethic and warmth to me personally will be a continuing inspiration. I will dearly miss hearing his voice every week. My sincerest condolences to his family.


----------



## schatzus (Apr 18, 2010)

Oh no... My sincerest condolences. We had chatted late last year about EIS.
Great guy! Really sincere and genuine.
My thoughts and prayers are with his friends and family.
R.I.P.


----------



## xhosa (Apr 19, 2010)

David was GREAT FREIND AND TEACHER I will miss him. Our last lesson was only 2 weeks ago but it seems like forever.

RIP


----------



## KasunicJ (Apr 19, 2010)

After more than a few lessons, David and I spent time discussing life, philosophy, and spirituality (he's pointed me down many paths that have made my life a better life). I just know he's asking millions of questions about the universe right now, and I know he will get an answer to each and every one. It also wouldn't surprise me if Spud is with him, right now, talking about a system of music he needs help creating, for angels who want to write music.

Honestly though, I can barely think of EIS when I think of his memory. It's his smile, warmth, and humor I'll always remember the most. He was a friend, whom I wish I had spent a lot more time with. 

Jeff


----------



## rJames (Apr 19, 2010)

Like Spud, he filled his students with confidence. He helped me to find out who I am. He helped me pursue my dream. He was a always very busy but always made time.

He will be missed.


----------



## Synesthesia (Apr 19, 2010)

Very sad. I did converse with him a few times regarding EIS and he was a lovely bloke.

RIP David.


----------



## MCS (Apr 19, 2010)

rJames @ Mon Apr 19 said:


> Like Spud, he filled his students with confidence. He helped me to find out who I am. He helped me pursue my dream. He was a always very busy but always made time.
> 
> He will be missed.



true.

thats so sad.


----------



## interoctave (Apr 19, 2010)

Aside from being the super-talent that he was, Dave was a helluva nice guy - approachable, friendly, warm. I first met him some thirty years ago and then ran into him again at some recent SCL events. It was as if a day had not passed. It's a big loss for everyone.


----------



## Hans Adamson (Apr 19, 2010)

I am sorry to hear this. I met David through Craig, and at the NAMM Show, and he was a warm-hearted, generous person who was young at heart. I liked him a lot, and wish I'd taken the opportunity to learn more from him.


----------



## edhamilton (Apr 19, 2010)

KasunicJ @ Mon Apr 19 said:


> I just know he's asking millions of questions about the universe right now, and I know he will get an answer to each and every one.



Beautiful thought

Here's to hoping that Spud and David find a way to condense all those universal answers into a two year course as brilliantly concise as EIS. 
Sign me up.


----------



## DrLoHertz (Apr 19, 2010)

It was around this time 2 years ago when I first spoke to David on the phone about EIS. He was warm, enthusiastic and, to my, surprise very approachable. The way he related to me in my lessons you'd think we were life-long friends. He often refer to me as his "toastmaster student" because during my lessons we would often "share" a drink (I think I was his last student of the night). I made it through book 2 and started book 3 when he became ill last year. I haven't had a lesson in a while but I will miss my teacher and my friend. I will have a drink in his honor and I will continue to remember and celebrate him every time I write music.


----------



## artsoundz (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm just so sorry. I took 2 lessons from David then broke my arm.....and so on. But in that course of 2 lessons I had several conversations and just as many laughs. I was instantly drawn to him and eis and will never ever forget him.


----------



## careyford (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm crushed. He gave so much to my life and my music. A truly special, generous man. 

I love you David.

Richard


----------



## Larry Pink (Apr 20, 2010)

I too was compelled to suspend my lessons with David while studying Book XI, and had always hoped that one day I would be able to continue my EIS studies. No one has ever offered a more encouraging word about my music than David Blumberg. I will be forever thankful.
I once told David that I was torn between wanting to tell everyone I meet about EIS, and keeping the information to myself. I’m sure many others have felt the same way, but I sincerely hope that the course will live on despite this great loss to our musical community.


----------



## rJames (Apr 20, 2010)

Larry Pink @ Mon Apr 19 said:


> I was torn between wanting to tell everyone I meet about EIS, and keeping the information to myself.



So true, Larry, so true. Hard to believe that we won't be speaking to David any more.


----------



## sbkp (Apr 20, 2010)

rJames @ Tue Apr 20 said:


> Hard to believe that we won't be speaking to David any more.



Yeah, I still haven't really come to terms with it. This is going to take a while :cry:


----------



## Leo Badinella (Apr 20, 2010)

I have been a student of David's since 2008. Like his other students in this board I feel very blessed to have met him and learned from him about music through EIS and about life through every single one of our lessons. He had every word of encouragement and his lessons were so much more than the system. I feel very very sad, and offer my condolences to his family and everyone here who met him and knows the genius he was.

-Leo


----------



## jim2b (Apr 20, 2010)

I too, will miss David. Aside from him being a wonderful teacher, we had become good friends. That seems to be a common thread among his students. He loved and was very proud of them, and received the same back in kind.

Jim


----------



## jonathanparham (Apr 20, 2010)

I just talked to him last month. He was emailing me some info. wow


----------



## timkiel (Apr 20, 2010)

I too was a student of David and like the rest of you will miss him dearly.

As a thought has anyone given any consideration to sending flowers/a card to Evelyne from all his EIS students over the world? I for one would be up to donating something towards this but I think we need someone in the US to coordinate.

If anyone thinks this is a good idea, perhaps Fredrick on someone who runs the board could accept Paypal donations?

Regards

Tim


----------



## edhamilton (Apr 21, 2010)

Anyone have info on services ??



timkiel @ Tue Apr 20 said:


> As a thought has anyone given any consideration to sending flowers/a card to Evelyne from all his EIS students over the world?



This is a great idea that should be followed up on.

FYI, David moved only a few weeks ago - I believe to Pasadena. So if you have an older address for him in may not be current.

Would it be possible to get current info? 
(I only have web addresses for him and understandably emails to Davids account are not being replied to)


----------



## Leandro Gardini (Apr 21, 2010)

timkiel @ Tue Apr 20 said:


> I too was a student of David and like the rest of you will miss him dearly.
> 
> As a thought has anyone given any consideration to sending flowers/a card to Evelyne from all his EIS students over the world? I for one would be up to donating something towards this but I think we need someone in the US to coordinate.
> 
> ...


Let´s make it happen!!!


----------



## interoctave (Apr 21, 2010)

I just received this information from a contact of mine...

--------------------------------------------------------------------
David's wife Evelyne would like to thank all of you for your kind thoughts and prayers at this difficult time. Condolences may be sent to:

Evelyne Blumberg
101 N Grand Ave Apt 20
Pasadena CA 91103-3588

If you would like to be informed about the upcoming memorial and tribute to David, which is tentatively scheduled for either the end of May or early June, please include your phone number and email address.
--------------------------------------------------------------------

- interoctave (Robert Safir)


----------



## Guy Bacos (Apr 23, 2010)

I never knew David Blumberg, but he certainly seemed to have touched a lot of people.


----------



## marco berco (Apr 23, 2010)

He was the Maestro and he had a very high level of spirituality, I had the chance to go through Book XI during these 3 fabulous years with David, he was more than our teacher, he was our friend. 

David gave me confidence in my writting and I own him my today career in my country.

David, you gave me so much, I will never forget you !

Marc


----------



## JustinW (Jun 23, 2010)

Haven't been to this forum for quite some time and decided to pop in today.

I studied with David for a year or so, a couple of years back. Unfortunately we lost touch over the years. This is quite sad news. I learned more from him than most of my college career studying music.


I wish I would have known so I could have sent flowers. :(


----------



## Kevin Fortin (Jun 23, 2010)

I've been away from the forum for a few years, and was sad to read of Mr. Blumberg's passing -- not for myself, but for the people who knew him.

I did have a very nice email from him when I inquired about the EIS system. 

Rest in peace, and fine harmonies.


----------



## Leandro Gardini (Jul 22, 2010)

Stefan, you are doing a great job. Thank you very much for this!!!


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jul 22, 2010)

sbkp @ Tue Jul 20 said:


> I'm working on the website for David, and Evelyne would like to use some of the quotes from this thread on the site. I'll be grabbing them, and if you'd rather I not include yours, please PM me.
> 
> The site is tribute2david.com
> 
> ...



I don't know David, but what a great idea!


----------



## careyford (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm flying in for the memorial tomorrow. I'd love to meet some of you in person.

Richard


----------



## sbkp (Jul 31, 2010)

I look forward to meeting you, Richard. I'll be there.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Aug 2, 2010)

The memorial was quite special. For those who could not attend there were many great speeches and videos from musical dignitaries and performances by many who worked with David including Stevie Wonder,Herbie Hancock and Wayne Shorter, first call LA Pianist Mike Lang,Ellis Hall and Keb Mo. The entire service will be placed online according to sources.


----------

